# SGT. Thomas R. MacPherson, D 2/75



## goon175 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sergeant Thomas R. MacPherson

Killed in action on October 12, 2012

Sgt. Thomas R. MacPherson, 26, was killed by enemy forces during a heavy firefight while conducting combat operations in Ghazni Province, Afghanistan. He was leading an assault against an enemy position when he was mortally wounded by small arms fire.
...

MacPherson was a team leader assigned to Company D, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash. He previously served one deployment to Iraq and this was his fourth deployment to Afghanistan.

MacPherson was born July 20, 1986 in Long Beach, Calif. and graduated from Los Alamitos High School. He enlisted in the U.S. Army in May 2007 and completed One Station Unit Training at Fort Benning, Ga., as an infantryman. After graduating from the Basic Airborne Course there, he was assigned to the Ranger Assessment and Selection Program also at Fort Benning.

MacPherson graduated from the Ranger Assessment and Selection Program and was then assigned to Headquarters and Headquarters Company, 2nd Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment in December 2007, where he served as a mortarman. After three years, he was assigned to Company D where he served as a Fire Team Leader.

His military education includes the Basic Airborne Course, Ranger Assessment and Selection Program, U.S. Army Ranger School, Infantry Mortar Leader’s Course, Survival, Evasion, Resistance and Escape Course (SERE), and the Warrior Leader Course.

His awards and decorations include the Ranger Tab, the Combat Infantryman’s Badge, the Expert Infantryman’s Badge, the Parachutist Badge, and the U.S. Army Expert Rifle Marksmanship Qualification Badge.

MacPherson has also been awarded the Bronze Star Medal with Valor, Army Commendation Medal, Army Achievement Medal, Army Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal with three Campaign Stars, Iraq Campaign Medal with Campaign Star, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Service Ribbon, and the NATO Medal.

He was posthumously awarded the Bronze Star Medal, Meritorious Service and Purple Heart.

MacPherson is survived by his wife, Claudia MacPherson, and their son, Brayden of Tacoma, Wash., and his parents, Troy and Diona MacPherson of Long Beach, Calif.

As a Ranger, Sgt. Thomas R. MacPherson selflessly lived his life for others and distinguished himself as a member of the Army’s premier direct action raid force and fought valiantly as he served his fellow Rangers and our great Nation.

Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 14, 2012)

Rest in Peace brother


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 14, 2012)

RIP Warrior


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 14, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Cyberchp (Oct 14, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Dame (Oct 14, 2012)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 14, 2012)

Rest in peace Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Oct 14, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## goon175 (Oct 15, 2012)

From a 2/75 friend...

From a friend
"I learned last night that a brave man that I grew up with in battalion has fallen while fighting against the powers of evil and fear. My heart is heavy as write about yet another friend who has been laid down on the altar of war. Tommy, you will be missed, but you will never be forgotten. You will be carried into battle by every man that knew you. You will be avenged in every bullet, every grenade, every breach. Your brothers will continue the fight. We will chase our enemies to the darkest corners of the earth, so that we may send them to the darkest corners of hell. To my enemies, you know not what you do, what may appear to be a victory to you, is nothing more than your death sentence. The deadliest men in the world are now filled with rage, and they will only be quenched by the blood of every last one of you. And to my friends in the fight tonight, keep our enemies awake in their beds at night, make them freeze at every little noise, make them tremble at the thought of what may be lurking in every shadow, and when it's time make sure they sleep in hell forever, take your time sending them...." - Matthew O.
<2>RLTW Thomas MacPherson


----------



## Centermass (Oct 15, 2012)

Throw down your ruck Ranger and take a knee. Others will now take the fight and carry on until they get those responsible. 

~S~


----------



## dknob (Oct 15, 2012)

RIP Ranger MacPherson!
<2>


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 15, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2012)

RIP. 

Thank you for your service.


----------



## CDG (Oct 15, 2012)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 15, 2012)

We got this shit from here Brother.

See you in the AA.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Worldweaver (Oct 16, 2012)

"You will be carried into battle by every man that knew you"

Rest easy brother...you are needed elsewhere


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2012)

Blue Skies, Ranger.  Rest Easy, your tour is done.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 16, 2012)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 16, 2012)

Rest in peace Warrior, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## HALO99 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Oct 23, 2012)

RIP


----------



## CDG (Oct 28, 2012)

There is a workout named in SGT MacPherson's honor.

“Tommy Mac”
12 Burpees
12 Thruster 115/75#
12 Burpees
12 Power Snatch 115/75#
12 Burpees
12 Push Jerks 115/75#
12 Burpees
12 Hang Squat Clean 115/75#
12 Burpees
12 OHS 115/75#
12 Burpees
12 Thruster 115/75#
12 Burpees
12 Power Snatch 115/75#
12 Burpees
12 Push Jerks 115/75#
12 Burpees
12 Hang Squat Clean 115/75#
12 Burpees
12 OHS 115/75#


----------

